# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  شباب نتمنى توضيح كامل بالتسجيلات والاعارات والشطب ضرورى جدا

## استرلينى

*شباب نتمنى توضيح كامل بالتسجيلات والاعارات والشطب ضرورى جدا
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

شباب نتمنى توضيح كامل بالتسجيلات والاعارات والشطب ضرورى جدا




اتمني أن ينشر أحد الآخوان كشف المريخ كاملاً ، وشاملأً كل
 اللاعبين المتبقين فيه ولم يشملهم الشطب او الإعارة .
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*يلا يا كسلاوي الكورة في ملعبك
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*صاح كسلاوى هو معلم المنتدى ده والبقيه فيهم الخير والبركه 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الى الان لم يكتمل الكشف

*

----------


## استرلينى

*اخى عاطف تقرير بسيط بالوضع لحد الان لان الاضافات القادمه لاعب اولاعبين حتى تتضح الامور خاصه بند الاعارات فيه عدم وضوح 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*على حسب علمى . . .


*

----------


## استرلينى

* اخى الصاقعه  100%
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ننتظر  انتهاء فترة التسجيلات لرصد الموقف كاملا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الصاقعة غلى التوضيح ولكن  ما دام المجلس شغال اعارات للاعبين الجدد وشطب واعارة القدام ننتظر حتى نهاية الفترة فى الثلاثين من نوفمبر
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الكشف ما قبل  نهاية التسجيلات  قابل للتعديل 
1/محمد المصطفى
2/عصام عبد الحميد 
3/امير كمال
4/ضفر
5/على جعفر
6/نمر
7/باسكال
8/كونلى 
9/التاج
10/جلال
11/محمد الرشيد
12/السمانى
13/حقار
14/علاءالدين 
15/ابراهيم جعفر
16/عاشور 
17/التكت
18/راجى
19/عاطف خالد
20/اوجو
21/بكرى
22/عنكبه
23/عجب
24/ميدو
25/كلتشى
........................................
الرديف
جمال سالم
منجد
بخيت خميس
مازن
عاطف واو 
النعسان
احمد فرح
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*شكرا اخى ابوهمام اوفيت وكفيت 
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*عاطف واو في الرديف
محمد الرشيد تم تصعيده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اليوم الاثنين بتحويل اللاعب محمد الرشيد من الفريق الرديف للفريق الأول ليشغل الخانة التي فرغت بعد استغناء الأحمر عن اللاعب عمر بخيت اليوم، وكان المريخ تعاقد مع محمد الرشيد في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية في مايو الماضي وتم تقييده في كشف الفريق الرديف لكنه تخطى السن القانونية ليقوم المريخ بتحويله للفريق الأول اليوم الاثنين في خانة عمر بخيت. -
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*حراس المرمي:
1) جمال سالم (رديف )
2) منجد النيل (رديف )
3) عصام عبد الحميد
4) محمد المصطفى

قلب الدفاع:
1) امير كمال
2) ضفر
3) صلاح نمر
4) على جعفر
5)كونلي

ظهير ايمن:
1) جلال ابراهيم
2) التاج ابراهيم
3) مازن شمس الفلاح(رديف )
4) عاطف واو        (رديف )

ظهير ايسر:
1) بخيت خميس     (رديف )
2) محمد حقار

وسط ايمن :
1) رمضان عجب
2) راجي
3) عاطف خالد
4) محمد الرشيد

وسط ايسر:
1) السمانى الصاوى

ارتكاز :
1) عاشور الادهم
2)علاء الدين يوسف
3) باسكال
4) ابراهيم جعفر .

صانع الالعاب:
1) اوجو
2) التكت

الهجوم :
1) بكرى المدينة
2) كلتشي
3) ميدو
4) عنكبه
5) النعسان     (رديف )
6) احمد فرح   (رديف )
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مامون أبوشيبة
أوضح  لي سعادة الفريق طارق إبراهيم الطاهر إن الحارس جمال سالم مقيد بالفريق  الأول وليس الرديف بينما المقيد بالرديف هو بخيت خميس.. وأمس تم تصعيد محمد  الرشيد من الرديف للفريق الأول..
    اللاعبون السبعة المقيدين بكشف الرديف هم الحارس منجد النيل.. الحارس  محمد مصطفى.. بخيت خميس.. خالد النعسان.. مازن شمس الفلاح.. عاطف الغزالة..  أحمد فرح..
نورد أدناه كشف المريخ النهائي مع إضافة اللاعبين السبعة المقيدين بالرديف مع ترتيب الأسماء حسب رقم الفانلة المتوقع لكل لاعب:
    1/ عصام عبدالرحيم.
    2/ علي جعفر حسين.
    3/ إبراهيم جعفر.
    4/ كونلي اودونلامي.
    5/ علاء الدين يوسف.
    6/ أحمد عبدالله آدم ضفر.
    7/ دايو أوجو.
    8/ كليتشي اوسونوا.
    9/ بكري عبدالقادر بابكر.
    10/ محمد عبدالرحمن يوسف.
    11/ راجي عبدالعاطي عبدالله.
    12/ عاطف خالد.
    13/ التاج إبراهيم.
    14/ محمد حقار.
    15/ بخيت خميس (رديف).
    16/ جمال سالم عمر.
    17/ جلال إبراهيم.
    18/ محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة.
    19/ محمد الرشيد.
    20/ صلاح محمد نمر.
    21/ أمير كمال سلمان.
    22/ محمد عاشور الأدهم.
    23/ مازن شمس الفلاح (رديف).
    24/ …… (رقم محظور)!!
    25/ محمد هاشم التكت.
    26/ واوا باسكال.
    27/ السماني الصاوي سعد الدين.
    28/ خالد عبدالمنعم طه النعسان (رديف).
    29/ رمضان عجب شريف.
    30/ منجد النيل أبوزيد (رديف).
    31/ أحمد فرح (رديف).
    32/ عاطف مصطفى الغزالة (رديف).
    33/ محمد مصطفى أحمد (رديف).
    عدد حراس المرمى (4): جمال سالم.. عصام عبدالرحيم.. منجد النيل.. محمد مصطفى..
    عدد لاعبي وسط الدفاع (7): أمير كمال.. كونلي.. أحمد ضفر.. صلاح نمر..  علي جعفر.. باسكال واوا.. عاطف الغزالة.. ونعتقد إن العدد زائد حتى بدون  عاطف الغزالة المقيد بالرديف.. ونشير إلى أن علاء الدين يوسف يمكن أيضاً أن  يلعب في قلب الدفاع بكفاءة عالية..
    عدد لاعبي طرف الدفاع الأيمن (3): التاج إبراهيم.. جلال إبراهيم.. مازن شمس الفلاح..
    عدد لاعبي طرف الدفاع الأيسر (2): محمد حقار.. بخيت خميس..
    عدد لاعبي المحور المتخصصين (3) علاء الدين يوسف.. محمد عاشور.. إبراهيم جعفر..
    عدد لاعبي الوسط الأيمن (6): رمضان عجب.. عاطف خالد.. دايو اوجو.. محمد  الرشيد.. محمد هاشم التكت.. راجي عبدالعاطي.. ويلاحظ إن العدد كبير ولكن  من الممكن اللعب بصانع ألعاب واحد (مثلاً اوجو) وتحويل بعض هؤلاء الستة  للعب كجناحين في حال تطبيق طريقة اللعب 4/3/3 مثل رمضان عجب وعاطف خالد..
    عدد لاعبي الوسط الأيسر (1): السماني الصاوي.. ويلاحظ إن العدد قليل  ولكن من الممكن توظيف لاعبين آخرين في الوسط الأيسر مثل راجي والتكت..
    عدد لاعبي الهجوم (5): بكري المدينة.. كلتشي.. محمد عبدالرحمن..  عنكبة.. النعسان.. ويمكن إضافة رمضان عجب للهجوم.. وهناك أحمد فرح الرديف..  ليرتفع العدد إلى 7 مهاجمين..
    ضم المريخ 15 لاعباً جديداً وأعار منهم واحداً هو الحارس أبوعشرين،  وأحد اللاعبين الجدد تم قيده في الرديف وهو الحارس منجد النيل.. وبالمقابل  استغنى المريخ عن خدمات 15 لاعباً أما بانتهاء العقد أو الاستغناء أو  الإعارة..
    اللاعبون الذين ودعوا المريخ هم المحترفون فرانسيس كوفي.. اوغستين  اوكرا.. محمد تراوري.. سالمون جابسون.. ألوك أكيج بجانب المعز محجوب.. عمر  بخيت.. عبده جابر.. صابر عطرون.. مجدي عبداللطيف.. ابراهيم محجوب.. مصعب  عمر ولاعب الرديف وليد بدرالدين.. مع إعارة حماد بكري ومحمد مصطفى البرنس..

*

----------

